# Ok, Beginners pic here - Updated, 3rd month on APRIL



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Im new to the site and pretty new to training

so heres my before picture... Ive been training for a few weeks.. hopefully will pack on a bit more muscle










Will post up my diet in a bit and training routine

Currently 6ft 3" and 14st 7lbs


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

looks like a good base to start your trainin on m8,,,same hieght as me too,so means us tall gits have to work harder than the shorties on the site  pmsl


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi, you look good for 'a few weeks' training, in a few years you could be a force to be reckoned with!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

cheers Andy... need to lose the belly and the love handles... im trying to cut up a bit at the mo. Was 15.5 stone.. now down to 14.8 so far

arms are developing nicely.. need to work on the chest harder I think

still its early days


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Good start - my only (constructive) criticism would be that your traps are pretty small in comparison to your delts - that said, delt development is very good after just a few weeks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

constructive criticism is welcomed Raz.. its a great way to spot things and improve them

any good excercise routines to sort this issue?


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Shrugs and deadlifts are the key exercises for trap development.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2006)

been working on my arms and chest mainly this week


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2006)

looks like you got a nice solid base to start with...keep going with a well rounded approach so you dont end up being one of those guys with big arms and no chest or back development...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

your second pic is impressive-you look like you have a swimmer`s physique 8)


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2006)

listen cal...no hitting on the new guys! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2006)

well i have to say that u are the same height as me,but a good bit less in weight yet u look heaver than me???? yes guys it still strange why i dont look my weight,


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

jay123 wrote:-

listen cal...no hitting on the new guys!

yea cal, ,i told you the other day this aint no dating site...but damn u just didnt listen now did you :roll:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

s**t i`m gonna have to stop smoking so much and remember to preview posts  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

updtae guys, about a month on i think


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Visible improvements already, well done escos.

All you need is a chest wax and someone to take the picture for you and you'll look even better!


----------



## maximummuscle (Mar 4, 2006)

How the hell are you doing that? Noticable improvement in a month. I weigh about the same as you do but abit taller (6ft 6) and yet i dont look like your build at all :evil:

Fair play to you though mate and keep up the good

p.s are you taking anything? :?:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi guys,

another month on... another update

Currently like this. Im using creatine and i 'think' its working somewhere.....

laid off the cardio and focused more on the weights...

Going back to a bit more cardio this month.. still got the belly to lose... pain in the arse.. everything else is trimming up niceley... just cant get rid of the belly!

(ignore the text on the first one, was sent to a mate who is horrified that i take pics and post them on an internet bb )


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

All those gains since february?

Christ bloody brilliant.

I am sure you are happy with the last pic and the groove.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

wow mate, really can see a good overall change !! The overall look (like some1 previously said) is of a well built swimmer, you have a good beach look, and definitely the muscles are growing !!

Nick


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Good work, I think you have great potential.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Excellent work, you're looking really good.

You make a great example of what's possible when you ask sensible questions and take the advice, I think a lot of new guys could learn from you.

Again, great job.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Guys 

and thanks Raz .. those words are much appreciated


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

hi mate, how much do you weigh now?

you say you weight 14.7 stone before on march how much do weigh? or this in march

thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

Clocked in this AM at 15.1 mate

Im loosing fat so I can assume its muscle im putting on ....??


----------



## Canadianguy (Aug 1, 2006)

yea man very impressive, u must have good genetics cuz it took me 3 years to look like that lol.

nice job and ur belly is trimming up good.

You should post ur diet, training routine for some of the new ppl, maybe some inspiration


----------



## thinbrin (Aug 25, 2006)

His last post in this thread was 6 months ago - I wonder what he weighs in at now.

It would be interesting to know.


----------



## denono1466867929 (Jan 13, 2007)

yeah i agree. Lookin great so far considering you havent been training too long. Well done


----------



## reeldanade (Jan 17, 2006)

sorry but i dont understand how people can have such an amasing base like that without having to work hard for it,,bloody genes..!

how old are u if u dont mind me asking..?


----------

